# Meijer Brand Batteries



## dyeguy1212 (May 29, 2011)

Thought I'd pass my opinion along. My starting battery finally took a crap, so I traded it in for a meijer's brand marine dual purpose. They are 70 bucks normally (I believe), but they were onsale for 66. This price is for a size 24 or 27.

I got the 27, installed it, and charged it last night. Got to the launch today and my motor fired up with about a 1/4 of a key turn :LOL2: I can't believe the cranking power these batteries put out for being an off brand.

While I can't say anything about the longevity, I can say these are a great battery for the price. It's pretty rare to find a legit battery for under 70 bucks.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jun 2, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Thought I'd pass my opinion along. My starting battery finally took a crap, so I traded it in for a meijer's brand marine dual purpose. They are 70 bucks normally (I believe), but they were onsale for 66. This price is for a size 24 or 27.
> 
> I got the 27, installed it, and charged it last night. Got to the launch today and my motor fired up with about a 1/4 of a key turn :LOL2: I can't believe the cranking power these batteries put out for being an off brand.
> 
> While I can't say anything about the longevity, I can say these are a great battery for the price. It's pretty rare to find a legit battery for under 70 bucks.



Yea, I've been running an off brand battery (Bright Star sold @ Fleetfarm) for a couple seasons now, and it has served me well. Fleetfarm also sells a dual purpose marine battery like you mentioned for about $70 as well. I may pick that one up when it's time to replace. Thanks.


----------



## GreenRiver (Jun 2, 2011)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Thought I'd pass my opinion along. My starting battery finally took a crap, so I traded it in for a meijer's brand marine dual purpose. They are 70 bucks normally (I believe), but they were onsale for 66. This price is for a size 24 or 27.
> 
> I got the 27, installed it, and charged it last night. Got to the launch today and my motor fired up with about a 1/4 of a key turn :LOL2: I can't believe the cranking power these batteries put out for being an off brand.
> 
> While I can't say anything about the longevity, I can say these are a great battery for the price. It's pretty rare to find a legit battery for under 70 bucks.


Who is the maker of these batteries? I use a group 27 Walmart special (Johnson Controls) deep cycle and it has been great. I ran down the optima in my Jeep (V8) when I left the lights on after launching the boat. Came back after 6 hours on the water to discover this. After running the trolling motor a majority of the time out it still fired my truck right up.
=D>


----------

